# Changed to America Gold, still only get Absolute channels



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

Because of the elimination of Absolute, I changed to America Gold. Problem is I still only get Absolute channels on both my 612 and 411! Note I did get the new package for a day or so, then it just disappeared.

Chat after chat, all the way up to the Executive Resolution Team...They insist that I need a $95 technician even thought all the switch tests say OK and I reloaded the channel guides.

Sounds like a programming issue on their end and not hardware to me.
Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One of the DishIRT team members might be able to look at your account - but if you've already been through executive resolutions I'm not sure that would help.

What satellites are you seeing?


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

James Long said:


> One of the DishIRT team members might be able to look at your account - but if you've already been through executive resolutions I'm not sure that would help.
> 
> What satellites are you seeing?


sat 119, 110, 129 OK


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cordobaman said:


> sat 119, 110, 129 OK


That is a good set of satellites - which would place the problem in to the hands of DISH to get your receivers authorized correctly. Normally that is pretty simple.

Do you have an account at the DISH Network website? If so, does it show DISH America Gold as your programming package under your account?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you have the correct sats (which appears like you do) I wouldn't pay $95 because they dropped you from a package you wanted, now can't deliver the new package. If you are not in a contract, this is time I would consider telling the CSR that before you pay them $95 for their own problem, you will look at using that money to switch to Direct or Cable. Be clear you did not initiate the change, dish made you.... 

Have they suggested hitting your account again to send the programming info to the receivers?


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

James Long said:


> That is a good set of satellites - which would place the problem in to the hands of DISH to get your receivers authorized correctly. Normally that is pretty simple.
> 
> Do you have an account at the DISH Network website? If so, does it show DISH America Gold as your programming package under your account?


Yup...shows DishAmerica Gold


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

tampa8 said:


> If you have the correct sats (which appears like you do) I wouldn't pay $95 because they dropped you from a package you wanted, now can't deliver the new package. If you are not in a contract, this is time I would consider telling the CSR that before you pay them $95 for their own problem, you will look at using that money to switch to Direct or Cable. Be clear you did not initiate the change, dish made you....
> 
> Have they suggested hitting your account again to send the programming info to the receivers?


Yes they tried resending the programming update. I did ask them to cancel my service after 14 years and then they offered a 1 time courtesy service call. So I an not out the $95 at least. I do have lower signal strength on one of the sats so maybe at least I'll get a free aim adjustment out of it.

Still do not think a field tech will solve it.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Are the 612 and 411 your only receivers? Next time you call in tell them the software version of each receiver (found on the Sys Info screen) and ask if that is the latest version. If it is not it can prevent the receivers from taking the hit to authorize the new package. 

If it is not up to date you need to turn both receivers off (but plugged in) for at least 30 minutes. If you leave the TV on during that time you should see the new software update go through. After the software is up to date, run a check switch again to force a new guide download, and see what you have. If it's still not right call in and get them to send a new authorization hit - which could take up to an hour to take effect.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

One other simpler thing to check - make sure your guide list is set to "All Chan" or "All Sub" and not a favorites list you created.


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

gtal98 said:


> One other simpler thing to check - make sure your guide list is set to "All Chan" or "All Sub" and not a favorites list you created.


All Sub


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One more place to check is the channel locks ... make sure you have not locked out the channels then hid the locked channels. I've done that and missed added channels. 

BTW: Current receiver software -
VIP612 *L6.40* (10/21/2010)
VIP211/DISH 411 *L5.61* (9/16/2010)

It would be difficult not to have the current software.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not that hard to have out of date software - I see it fairly often as a tech (mostly on Dish Movers). But, since the receivers will only update when they're off - people who disable the 4-hour auto off feature also end up disabling all of their software updates.


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

James Long said:


> One more place to check is the channel locks ... make sure you have not locked out the channels then hid the locked channels. I've done that and missed added channels.
> 
> BTW: Current receiver software -
> VIP612 *L6.40* (10/21/2010)
> ...


I am current to above.

Can see the channels under "All Channels" but they are green. Try to access and you get the "This subscription channel is available for immediate upgrade without a call. Press "OK" to find out more" message.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gtal98 said:


> It's not that hard to have out of date software - I see it fairly often as a tech (mostly on Dish Movers). But, since the receivers will only update when they're off - people who disable the 4-hour auto off feature also end up disabling all of their software updates.


DISH Movers tend to miss software updates when their receivers are unplugged between homes ... disabling the inactivity standby does not prevent the nightly reset (Menu-Preferences-Updates) and DISH does not allow the nightly update to be disabled.

Setting an autotune timer immediately after the nightly update every night would interfere with software updates ... that would be rare. (A record timer would delay the software update until the end of the recording. Auto tune brings the receiver out of standby). Some would intentionally trick their receivers to keep them out of standby (especially on a 211/411 if they were using a TiVo to control it or hated the standby screen). But that isn't common.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cordobaman said:


> I am current to above.
> 
> Can see the channels under "All Channels" but they are green. Try to access and you get the "This subscription channel is available for immediate upgrade without a call. Press "OK" to find out more" message.


Then it certainly comes down to an authorization problem that should be solvable with a rehit, not a visit.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Send a Tweet to @dishnetwork and they can do the rehit pretty quick.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

James Long said:


> Then it certainly comes down to an authorization problem that should be solvable with a rehit, not a visit.


I agree. If you want to send a PM with your phone number or account number I'll see what I can do.


----------



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

Well the tech came out and found nothing wrong hardware-wise. Looking over the guide, the only channel I cannot get is COOK the Cooking Channel. It shows on the All Channels guide but is not accessible.

Is the Dish website just plain ol' incorrect when it shows COOK as part of America Gold? I SWEAR I got it for a day or so when they first made the switch!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cordobaman said:


> Is the Dish website just plain ol' incorrect when it shows COOK as part of America Gold? I SWEAR I got it for a day or so when they first made the switch!


COOK was in free preview last November (ending December 1st).

You're right about it being listed on DISH's website -
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=DAG


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

There's a known issue with MSNBC and Cooking channel not authorizing properly in DISH America packages (getting some conflicting information). I'll keep you updated with any additional information I receive.


----------

